# New Hampshire Legislation



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/ie/


HB 0449

This bill allows the executive director of fish and game to establish a special wild turkey hunting season, issue permits, and establish a lottery for the permits.

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/hb0449.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=hb0449&txtsessionyear=2005

-----

HB 0484

This bill allows deer to be taken with a primitive flintlock muzzleloader.

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/hb0484.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=hb0484&txtsessionyear=2005

-----

SB 0105

This bill allows the executive director of fish and game to promote hunting, fishing, and wildlife-related activities, by programs including marketing actions, private sector cooperation, or reductions of fish and game license fees.

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/sb0105.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=sb0105&txtsessionyear=2005

Note - The hsus opposes this legislation on their website.

-----

HB 0254

This bill establishes additional lifetime licenses which may be purchased by persons already possessing a fish and game lifetime hunting and fishing license.

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/hb0254.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=hb0254&txtsessionyear=2005

-----

HB 0447

This bill increases the fee for a license and tag to hunt bear under the black bear management program, and clarifies the uses of the funds in the bear management fund.

This bill is a request of the fish and game department

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/hb0447.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=hb0447&txtsessionyear=2005

-----

HB 0306

This bill requires a person issued a crossbow permit to have completed a crossbow education program or equivalent

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/hb0306.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=hb0306&txtsessionyear=2005

-----

HB 0409 

This bill requires a person building a tree stand, pit blind, or observation blind to include his or her name and address.

This bill was requested by the fish and game department.

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/hb0409.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=hb0409&txtsessionyear=2005

-----

HB 0444

This bill allows fish and game department employees to condemn a diseased or injured game animal taken by a licensed hunter. 

This bill is a request of the fish and game department

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/hb0444.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=hb0444&txtsessionyear=2005

-----

SB 0179

This bill requires hunters to report the death or injury of domestic animals.

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2005/sb0179.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/index/indexstatus.asp?expbillno=sb0179&txtsessionyear=2005


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank You for the post, We all have to get ready for HSUS to start showing up alot more...


----------



## OneArm (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the information Tim. I'll check these Bills out.


----------

